# Lawnmower not sucking up grass



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ummmm, what kind of mower? If it's supposed to be bagging it, then look for blockage.
If you mean lifting it to cut it, that's different. That would mean the blade is not rotating maybe?

DM


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Well its a regular push mower that self propels. It cuts the grass but only fills the bag with 3-4 handfulls of grass before it leaves a trail of cut grass on the lawn. I noticed a hole in the bag so i patched it, but the problem persists


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Wet grass and/or dull blade then, yup.
Most likely the latter..... it'll rip up clumps of grass and plug the opening.

DM


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok i have a toro proline tv5004. It never used to have a problem with wet grass. I removed a LOT of dry hardened grass from where the blade is, and i noticed the blade is really smooth. Man, my lawn looks like crap now...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, sharpen that puppy up and get to mowin'!

DM


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The shape and design of the bottom side of the mower has everything to do with how the machine produces the venturi-like action necessary to both lift and transfer the clippings. If the underside isn't kept clean and free of debris the action is diminished. The shape and condition of the blades is what also produces the actions necessary for the machine to do its thing as designed. Worn or bent blades can be an issue.:yes:


----------



## shauntie (Mar 31, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> Well, sharpen that puppy up and get to mowin'!
> 
> DM



Exactly :thumbup:


----------

